# One year later.... Your State of the Galaxy Nexus



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

So how are you feeling about our phone after one year?

Personally, I'm still pretty happy with it, but thinking I'm about three months away from starting to check out swappa.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I still love it and I have no intention of getting another phone for a while. The developed support for this phone is second to none and until another Verizon device is released with similar support I'll be sticking with the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

Compared with the Incredible I was using a year ago, this phone is perfect. It does everything I need it to do. The only gripe I have is battery life. Am I desperate to change phones? No. Would I swap this for a GS3? Yes.


----------



## gfosco (Nov 27, 2011)

Big fan of the GNex, and can't find a good reason to give it up. The screen on the Droid DNA is incredible, but it's even overkill. I like a lot of other devices, but none of them offer something worth the cost of upgrading.


----------



## clearyt1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Rodeojones said:


> I still love it and I have no intention of getting another phone for a while. The developed support for this phone is second to none and until another Verizon device is released with similar support I'll be sticking with the Galaxy Nexus.


+1

Love my GNex, and the community that supports it every bit as much!


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sticking with mine till my contract is up.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

For VZW it's still a good phone. Otherwise, the N4 is way better.


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

Why do you think the N4 is way better can I ask?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

nybadboy11 said:


> Why do you think the N4 is way better can I ask?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Because 4G is a fad









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nybadboy11 said:


> Why do you think the N4 is way better can I ask?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Battery life is way better. Screen is leaps & bounds better. Everything is much faster & smoother.

Edit: The speaker is also much improved.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Shiftyshadee said:


> Because 4G is a fad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing I can't do without LTE is download large files, like ROMs, super quick. Otherwise, everything else is just as quick & video/music streaming works fine, with no stutters.

It's also quite liberating not being locked down to VZW & saving a ton of money. About $30/month.

Edit: & if I do really want LTE speeds (rarely). I just tether to my GNex that my GF uses now


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

Can't wait to get rid or it due to poor battery life. Contemplating an early upgrade to Droid DNA or HTC 8X.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Humn...
A year of ownership...
And anyone who touches this phone still gets their fingers hacked off with a gutteral cry "Niuuhhhhgggnotouch!"

I still love my baby.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I love my Gnex, but hate my phone bill. I'll be leaving Verizon in a few weeks. (Luckily I bought my gnex full retail, and my contract is up soon)


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

A lot of disappointment. Screen has image burn. Speaker volume very low. Battery life has been a huge disappointment. But I have 2 extra batteries, a warranty replacement and a custom ROM to increase the volume a bit. So I'm overall satisfied.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

AdamNexus said:


> A lot of disappointment. Screen has image burn. Speaker volume very low. Battery life has been a huge disappointment. But I have 2 extra batteries, a warranty replacement and a custom ROM to increase the volume a bit. So I'm overall satisfied.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Spare batteries made the battery life on the GNex bareable.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Spare batteries made the battery life on the GNex bareable.


Except when you think if it were good to begin with we wouldn't have to worry about it.

One year in and OVERALL I am satisfied with the phone. These days I don't even look at ROM threads, I just check the title every once in a while to see if its been updated. Other than that I use it like a "normal" person would. That being said the battery life irrks me the most. I would love to move on to something like the DNA or go the N4 route. The only thing keeping me back from the DNA is the retail price tag and the N4 for no Verizon 4G. Unfortunately I depend on 4G for ALL of my home internet use.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

Phone is still great. It will at least get me through another year. Then I can look at what is out there, carrier and phone wise. I am glad I am on my nexus with unlimited data because if I stay on Verizon I will only pay full retain so I can keep my unlimited data, switching my family to the family data plan would cost us $80 more a month (the price of having a teen age son and a wife who can not get a radio reception by can get 4G and streams music all day). If there is a phone I have to be "stuck" on I am sure glad it is this one!


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Definitely love the phone and almost everything about it. Except for the battery life and crap quality control of replacements, this thing is great. Verizon might replace my gnex with an s3, but I would not pay for another phone for awhile.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

i bought this phone in feb.... with the sole intention of keeping it for two years. i knew this phone was going to be viable for that time. and the development for the Gnex is awesome. second to none. i am very pleased with my Gnex. as for battery life..... if you drive a cadillac you dont complain about the fuel economy. you enjoy the ride comfort and the its plushness.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

At this point I hate the phone. I love the community behind it but hate the actual phone. The screen is meh after using other devices and the battery life is laughable. I'm using my wifes upgrade in February and won't be looking back.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> At this point I hate the phone. I love the community behind it but hate the actual phone. The screen is meh after using other devices and the battery life is laughable. I'm using my wifes upgrade in February and won't be looking back.


It trips me out how bad the screen is now. It's amazing they can even sell a phone with a screen that bad. I guess we get used to it when we use it everyday.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

brkshr said:


> It trips me out how bad the screen is now. It's amazing they can even sell a phone with a screen that bad. I guess we get used to it when we use it everyday.


Ever saw the screen for the Thunderbolt? Low res and could never see anything at 100% brightness in the sun.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> Ever saw the screen for the Thunderbolt? Low res and could never see anything at 100% brightness in the sun.


Never seen it, but I've heard many complaints.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Never seen it, but I've heard many complaints.


I had one for a year. Worse screen I ever dealt with (phone was fine otherwise). Could never see anything when I used it while running during the daytime. Gnexus screen isn't amazing, but it could be far worse. I can at least see it in daylight.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Ever saw the screen for the Thunderbolt? Low res and could never see anything at 100% brightness in the sun.


Yuck! I can't believe I owned that phone lol. Huge extended battery and like you said take it out of pocket outside and you needed a tent ready to go under to see anything on the screen lol.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll take an average screen Nexus over a fancy screen TW/Sense device any day.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I still love my GNex even though I use my DROID RAZR Maxx HD now instead. The only thing I disliked about the Nexus was the weak radios and the horrible battery life.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

akellar said:


> I'll take an average screen Nexus over a fancy screen TW/Sense device any day.


Exactly! (Although allow me to add Blur to that list. I hate the UI of my wife's Bionic and my daughter's RAZR Max.)


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

I've only had mine for a month now. On CM10 I was getting through the day with about 2 hrs screen on time with battery to spare. I was on the JellyBro 4.2.1 nightly the other day and forgot to plug my phone in at night. After well over a day I had 3% battery left. I don't do anything special so I'm not sure why my battery life experience isn't that bad.

In comparison to my previous phone the Fascinate everything is much improved except for the battery. Longevitiy on that device was usually around 36-48 hrs. I'm almost afraid to look at new phones to see how much better they are


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

It's the first phone I've had in years that I wasn't itching to upgrade in 3 months. Still happy with it a year later. I'd only really swap for an N4 right now, if they had one on vzw.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> It's the first phone I've had in years that I wasn't itching to upgrade in 3 months. Still happy with it a year later. I'd only really swap for an N4 right now, if they had one on vzw.


Ditto if Verizon would get one exclusively with 32 gigs internal and removable battery with SD card capabilities.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

chefb said:


> Ditto if Verizon would get one exclusively with 32 gigs internal and removable battery with SD card capabilities.


Keep dreaming. They may get one you never know but it won't have sdcard or removable battery.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Well any thing nexus unlocked.....with more internal then 16 gigs I'm a big gamer


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Loving my vzw nexus running cm 10.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I loved my VZW Galaxy Nexus for about 6 months. Then the little things killed me. It was a day 1 device. VZW must have adjusted something in my area because I went from 1bar of 3G (although I'm in LTE area supposedly) down to hardly getting 1x. I got it replaced early November and the screen was dynamite. I bit the bullet (since my contract expires completely in 1 month) and got a GSM Galaxy Nexus and T-Mobiles $30 plan. I honestly haven't looked back. I get full H+ w/10down avg in my house and everywhere else I go.

I know its not for everyone but VZW is raping most customers. 4G LTE is not what it was about 8 months ago. So many devices on it has really slowed down the speed IMO. For me I see maybe a 10-15% speed drop on Tmobile, but for less then half the price its a no brainer. The Galaxy Nexus GSM is worlds ahead of the VZW version.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Got this phone around this time last year. First android phone, and it still runs and looks like new (I keep it in a case). My opinions going forward:
-32gb storage is the right amount for me. I could live with 16, but I'd definitely hit the limit and need to budget around it. Happier without external storage to fuss with.
-More battery life would be great, but unless I could expect double what I get now, replaceable battery is essential. Also, I expect there to be a lot of hype and dissatisfaction on this point for generations of phones to come unless the basic battery tech gets revamped in a big way.
-Soft keys yay, hard buttons boo. I don't even customize mine but somehow the static buttons on other phones seem strange now.
-4g is non-essential to me. I turn it on to download large files, which is rare. The last year without it would have been pretty much the same.

I have no desire to replace this phone until planned obsolescence kicks in and drags it from my hands.


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't think I could ever use a phone again that didn't have customizable soft keys. Such an essential feature for me


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Sold my Nexus a couple of months ago, and bought an S3. I was reluctant at first, because I can't stand SuckWiz, but the phone has a decent amount of developer support, *and* AOSP. Even installed 4.2 just the other day. And the battery life on the S3 puts the Nexus to shame. We are currently still a two Nexus household, but I'm thinking of getting a Galaxy Note 2, for my wife.


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

I've. been fairly happy with the nexus however I am looking to dump Verizon because of their high cost. If the nexus 4 was available I probably would have already made the switch, however its a 300.00 phone and I have a fat etf to eat.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

After one year with the GNex I still like it mostly because of the Development community as stated by others. I have, however, recently tried the GS3 and Maxx HD and decided to stay with the Razr Maxx HD because the radios, gps, and battery are CRAZY better than the GNex and GS3. With Samsung my signal is just not as good, I would get 3G or no data where the Maxx HD would get 4G. Also, in my entire of year of owning the GNex I never had even a remotely quick GPS lock while Navigating. It would take forever for navigation to kick in if it did at all. The Maxx HD on the other hand literally kicks in within 2 seconds at the most. I don't understand why since they where touting the new barometer in the GNex last year that would allow faster GPS locks but the Maxx HD doesn't have this but locks A LOT faster.

Bottom-line is I think the GNex is a great DEVICE not a PHONE and even though I love flashing ROMS and customizing it was getting annoying charging my battery 2-3 times a day and not being able to use navigation efficiently and also having limited data.

P.S. I consider myself a heavy Android user. A typical day is web browsing, youtube, netflix, downloading roms, mods, themes, apps, flashing said roms and mods, camera (pics and video), calls, texting, social stuff, news, pretty much everything these things do. And the Maxx HD lasts me 15-18 solid hours. Thats legit!


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I love my Nexus but just picked up a Note 2 and currently have been off the charger for ten hours have almost three hours of screen on time plus 45 min of calls and I have over 50% battery left.

My Nexus will always have a place in my heart but as someone else mentioned I was tired of relying on 2-3 batteries per day.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The battery life is very attractive but the Note 2 is so damn big!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The battery life is very attractive but the Note 2 is so damn big!


Not gonna fit in your skinny jeans, huh?









I agree though...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Not gonna fit in your skinny jeans, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I'm too "old" for skinny jeans and dark framed glasses with a starbucks cup. But I do have small hands.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

I gave mine to my sister and went to T-Mobile and got the Nexus 4. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## reKon (Feb 7, 2012)

Still enjoying mine because of all the freedom of customization and being able to improve the performance via kernels/roms. It still looks amazing when the screen is off (can't say I like the back of it anymore after seeing other phones). Though pentile, the screen is still good for me and I still think that the sound quality from listening to music is great. It still looks almost new. I got very small scratches on it within the first week and I have no idea how they got there. Ever since then, there's hasn't been any.

Things that I dislike the most is the random, infrequent connection issues (I hate how whether it's GPS or randomly not working or 4g not working, the fact that it actually still happens). Like I said though, this is very infrequent, which is why I still have the phone.

The second thing that I dislike is the battery life. It's just sad that I have to do so many things to extend the life when there's other phones where you just don't have to do that. If I'm not using the phone at all, I expect there to be minimal battery drain with wifi on. In my experience most of the time, the drain is low, but sometimes some apps cause that drain to extend 1% an hour and I get pissed of not knowing when app that is. Battery does last me the full day though between wifi and 3g with moderate use. During heavy use, it will die by the evening in an area of good connection (2100 mAH) battery.

The third thing I dislike is the camera, but that's only because a lot of phones that came out right after had better cameras. Even the Galaxy S II had a better camera and GPU I believe. WTF is that about.

Fourth thing is pentile. Again this is minor just like how I feel about the camera, but I can notice the pentile and I would like a slightly better screen that's more battery efficient. I'm willing to give up the deep blacks for it.

I don't know what the future holds in terms of my next phone, but I've official had my Nexus for just over a year and it's still going strong. I'll have to decide whether I want to jump ship from Verizon. Some of that depends on whether they decide to make a 32 GB Nexus 4.


----------



## gsmitchell (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey all! Well, I hate to be the dissenting opinion, but I hate this phone with a passion. But I only hate it for 2 reasons: 1) I am a victim of the charging issue that brings the screen on every 20 seconds. 2) The battery life is atrocious! ( related to #1 I am sure ). I have spent hours looking for a solution and trying different suggestions for fixing this. I have even replaced the USB port, with no luck. ( any other suggestions on a fix appreciated! ) If I could get past these issues, I am sure I would really like it much better than my Fascinate, which was a great phone for me.


----------



## phenomHTPC (Dec 2, 2011)

After one year of owning this device, I couldn't agree more with what someone has said earlier in this thread. The GNex is a great device, but a horrible phone. The developer community is hands down the best, supplying the latest ROMs and more than enough Mods that you could shake a stick at. Which mostly backs up why this is such a great device.

But as a phone I couldn't be more displeased. I am currently on my 5th GNex and second SIM card, with the past having horrible reception switching from 4G to 3G in my town that has a 4G tower, dead pixels, colors that are off, intense image burn in/retention, and vibrating function not working. On WiFi my phone could last a whole day easily with about 2 hours of screen time, but once I am off my WiFi the phone struggles to have a solid connection and substantially drains my battery.

It could only be me having this poor experience and the lack of quality control contributing to this experience. But I would much rather have a more dependable phone that I didn't have to worry about charging every 4 to 5 hours with minimal use. And for reference, yeah in the past I have used different governors and I/O schedulers and most kernels out there on a handful of ROMs i.e. Liquid, AOKP, CM, BB and Xenon. But I mostly stick as close to stock as I can now since I would rather have usability and battery life over all of the customization from my experience has not compensated more than my lack of battery life.

I already carry around 2 batteries so I can keep this puppy running through out the day. But I can't wait for another device, which has this community, but a much improved phone experience.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

gsmitchell said:


> Hey all! Well, I hate to be the dissenting opinion, but I hate this phone with a passion. But I only hate it for 2 reasons: 1) I am a victim of the charging issue that brings the screen on every 20 seconds. 2) The battery life is atrocious! ( related to #1 I am sure ). I have spent hours looking for a solution and trying different suggestions for fixing this. I have even replaced the USB port, with no luck. ( any other suggestions on a fix appreciated! ) If I could get past these issues, I am sure I would really like it much better than my Fascinate, which was a great phone for me.


If its under warranty you might need to get the phone replaced. I personally could not live with that issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

The best Android phone I've ever owned. But I coukd be happier. Battery life is terrible and I don't want to get an extended battery to "fix" this. Verizon screwing up updates killed the Nexus experience for me. Don't want to root to get uodates because I got this not wanting to root! At this point it's either get the Nexus 4 and ditch VZW or look to another platform. Windows Phone is looking good since I'm leaving the Android tablet ecosystem soon. The Nexus 10 just isnt as productivs as I need at the price. Still, I don't feel compelled to update beyond the battery issues. Just wish I coukd use Skype without worrying about being left without my phone.

EDIT: My only other gripe is this thing is way too delicate. It got nicks inside my TPU case.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Still love this phone! I've managed to keep the screen completly scratch free and only have tiny scratches on the top of the phone. The only problem I have is that my audio-jack is quite worn out, and I'm most likely going to have to replace it myself.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

It's still the best... Maybe not with hardware now, but options.. Oh Yea

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NegativeOne13 (Dec 27, 2011)

I concur on the great device, terrible phone thought. I am a day one owner, on my fourth device. First one kept saying please insert SIM, and would drop data. Next replacement it got so hot the device would literally come to a halt... one minute for the power menu prompts to show up. Got a replacement and had three little chips from a manufacturing defect. Current one seems to be going good so far. I love the size of the phone, no hard buttons on the face, and just overall clean design. I live in a terrible coverage area (only CDMA coverage) and we all know the radios of the GN. I rarely pick up 3G, most of the time -120 as the strength. Battery life is still a huge drain even with the "extended" battery. I keep my phone on airplane through work other than on breaks. Phone usually dies around 6pm after being taken off the charger at 6 am. 12 hours with ~9 on airplane.

Aside from that there is much to be desired. But I greatly thank the dev community for keeping my phone fresh. I can manage until contract is up, or I buy a SGSIII.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Still love it, but i wouldn't say no to an upgrade. Bummed about the battery life, and my want to mod is quickly going the way of the dodo. Been making a lot of other big purchases lately so I can't afford to pull the trigger on an unsubsidized phone right now or i probably would.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

When my contract is up in 6 months, I'm dropping this phone and kicking Verizon to the curb and getting the Nexus 4 on either T-Mobile or AT&T (probably AT&T because of coverage).


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

Dude just stick your phone on a charger at work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

I got this for the developer support and I have made the most of it, trying out lots of ROMs and kernels. I've kinda gotten over that, though, so now as long as a phone has a fully functional CM or AOKP, that's all I need.

The battery life is killing me, though, and is the top thing I am looking for in a new phone now. A better camera and better reception are also up there. Screen quality less so because I'm not too picky there. Thinking about the Note 2 if I can handle the size (potentially replacing my phone and N7) or maybe a GS3 if there are any great Swappa deals. Probably gonna wait for now though.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Battery is still crap. And it could be a bit smaller. Still too big for one hand and I have large hands. I'm six four.


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

The battery life is my only complaint really. Oh and after seeing the new screens this one doesn't look as good but still better than my Droid X.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Sold mine for a Razr Maxx last month. I enjoyed the ROMs and customization options but ultimately got burned out from crackflashing. I miss JB a little but otherwise am very happy with the switch.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Ahow oy srmada said:


> The best Android phone I've ever owned. But I coukd be happier. Battery life is terrible and I don't want to get an extended battery to "fix" this. Verizon screwing up updates killed the Nexus experience for me. Don't want to root to get uodates because I got this not wanting to root! At this point it's either get the Nexus 4 and ditch VZW or look to another platform. Windows Phone is looking good since I'm leaving the Android tablet ecosystem soon. The Nexus 10 just isnt as productivs as I need at the price. Still, I don't feel compelled to update beyond the battery issues. Just wish I coukd use Skype without worrying about being left without my phone.
> 
> EDIT: My only other gripe is this thing is way too delicate. It got nicks inside my TPU case.


Just curious, what makes your nexus 10 unproductive?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Lasted 9 months with the phone. Couldn't deal with the awful battery life and weak radios any longer, which reminds me a lot of my experience with the Tbolt. The only redeeming features, to me, were the dev support and overall design of the phone.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm about ready for a change. I will probably leave Verizon and get the s3 on at&t in January.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Laggy as balls and the battery life is abysmal. Otherwise it's fine, but the lag seriously blows.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Laggy as balls and the battery life is abysmal. Otherwise it's fine, but the lag seriously blows.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


going back to stock seemed to help with lag but agreed on battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

idefiler6 said:


> Laggy as balls and the battery life is abysmal. Otherwise it's fine, but the lag seriously blows.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


On 4.2.1 and not even a stutter, Eclipse + lean kernel. I love this phone, but I absolutely hate needing to be fully charged if I'm leaving the house, or always having to carry an extra battery. Getting an s3 today and moving on.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROKNaGN (Mar 21, 2012)

Got this phone a week after launch and still wouldn't trade it for anything out now. I mostly have our great developers to thank for this. THANK YOU ALL. I'm also one one of the fortunate ones to have gotten a beautiful screen and no data drops. Battery life is certainly nothing to brag about but the phone did come with a charger 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm hoping that by the time I get a Nexus 4, developers (mainly iMoseyOn and TeamAOKP) have kernels and ROMs out for it. That way I have the best of both worlds, great developers and a shiny new phone.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Still love it. I have an upgrade available in June, which I'll probably use top test drive a Windows phone though. Love Android, don't care for iOS that much, curious about Windows.

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## godmom (Sep 24, 2011)

Love my gnex but like everybody else hate the battery like would get nexus 4 but it don't work on vzw Don't want a s3 so hopefully they have a new nexus by the time my contract up in june

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

ROKNaGN said:


> Got this phone a week after launch and still wouldn't trade it for anything out now. I mostly have our great developers to thank for this. THANK YOU ALL. I'm also one one of the fortunate ones to have gotten a beautiful screen and no data drops. Battery life is certainly nothing to brag about but the phone did come with a charger
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Feel strongly the same way. Can't imagine a better dev experience. I will be up in June but will probably wait until a new dev phone is out. I am on CM 10.1 and love every second of it except the battery life but I really don't mind carrying a second bat and I have chargers nearly every where I go.

Thank you team AOKP, team CM, and Franco for making this phones year as great as it has been.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

DougBushBC said:


> Feel strongly the same way. Can't imagine a better dev experience. I will be up in June but will probably wait until a new dev phone is out. I am on CM 10.1 and love every second of it except the battery life but I really don't mind carrying a second bat and I have chargers nearly every where I go.
> 
> Thank you team AOKP, team CM, and Franco for making this phones year as great as it has been.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Agreed. The devs and the community surrounding the Nexus phones have always been, and continue to be amazing.
Tapatalk'd from my Trinity-powered maguro


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

DougBushBC said:


> Feel strongly the same way. Can't imagine a better dev experience. I will be up in June but will probably wait until a new dev phone is out. I am on CM 10.1 and love every second of it except the battery life but I really don't mind carrying a second bat and I have chargers nearly every where I go.


How's your GPS locks when using navigation. Mine would take forever to lock on the gnex.

Also, I wouldn't be surprised if we never saw a nexus device on Verizon. If we do I hope it's Motorola device.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

In general GPS takes forever to lock on any Android device if you do any of the following:

1) flash another ROM (or wipe the current one)
2) turn GPS off for a while and then reenable
3) Use it indoors (but that should be obvious, haha)

GPS satellite locations get cached and updated time to time. When you wipe all that info out, it takes a while for it to resync.


----------



## RhythmRebel (Dec 26, 2012)

I got my SGN a couple days after launch. I exchanged it for another because of horrible vertical banding issues with the screen. The new one still had banding issues but not as bad, and I didn't want to deal with the Verizon reps anymore, so I kept it. In September, I had to go through Assurion to replace my Nexus because the charging port was seemingly damaged and became nearly unusable, the switch was fast and painless. The new replacement phone had a perfect screen and I was able to keep my old battery and charging cord so I was happy.

Overall I'm just "satisfied" with the Samsung Galaxy Nexus, when my contract is up ill probably get the newest Nexus thats out.


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

Well my droid maxx HD locks in about 42ms. Not custom ROM but custom mods. And my gnex (all 6 i have had) wether unrooted on stock or rooted and with countless custom Roms produced same result, a very slow GPS lock or none at all. I agree that flashing all the time can create a lock issue but I think Samsung's gps and radios are just sub par.

This is even more evident after I used a new gs3 for about a week before exchanging it for my maxx hd. In this time gs3 was unrooted stock for about 34 hours. And then rooted with stock room and finally aokp both had horrible data where I live struggled to maintain 3g and slow GPS.

My maxx HD, however, gets consistent 4g and GPS lock is impeccable.

Just my observations. I hope next Verizon Nexus is moto.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

trebills said:


> Well my droid maxx HD locks in about 42ms. Not custom ROM but custom mods. And my gnex (all 6 i have had) wether unrooted on stock or rooted and with countless custom Roms produced same result, a very slow GPS lock or none at all. I agree that flashing all the time can create a lock issue but I think Samsung's gps and radios are just sub par.
> 
> This is even more evident after I used a new gs3 for about a week before exchanging it for my maxx hd. In this time gs3 was unrooted stock for about 34 hours. And then rooted with stock room and finally aokp both had horrible data where I live struggled to maintain 3g and slow GPS.
> 
> ...


I've struggled with the GPS on every device I've owned, but the newest mmuzzy and tiny kernel combo that I'm running right now locks it dang near immediately. Kudos to them.

As for 4G, my phone honestly performs better as far as consistency on 4G than 3G now (with the obvious exception of battery life), i don't drop 4G anywhere in any of the regions I'm in that has it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

I was glad to give up my nexus for an s3 due to battery life and all the problems with CLNRs...well, I got the s3 yesterday and this thing is no better. The backlight refuses to come on 50% of the time. I have to click the power button 100 times and hope it decides to turn on eventually. I think I'm cursed with phones lol...almost makes we wish I kept my og nexus which worked apart from a few data drops.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't see this phone being the only developer supported Nexus, the Nexus 4 will be supported by developers too. Now, we just need Google to get their asses in gear and start getting these phones shipped. If a developer can't even get his or her hands on one, how do we expect the dev scene to grow.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I think that about sums up my feelings...


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

^^DAAAAMMMNNN!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep. Missed my pocket and fell onto the concrete in a stairwell. Can't decide between getting it repaired, buying another one (used) or going with a new phone off contract. I liked the DNA, but I don't think I can put up with Sense again. Maybe that Moto/Google phone...


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

^^I did that once with my gnex but it landed on carpet, never again have I not looked down to make sure it's fully in my pocket.

But that blows, does it still function?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtaureli (Sep 12, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I think that about sums up my feelings...


damn mind giving me your broken Gnex if u don't want it no more,?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

You guys all need to get n4's. It's a great upgrade from the gnex. The battery is way better. If you can do without lte, there are some great options with prepaid gsm. You will be free from vz's death grip contract and save a ton of cash. 
The dev scene is almost as good as the gn and getting better. The big hitters are there like aokp, cm, franco. 
The n4 forum is really slow here, we need more people.

Sent from my mako (







)


----------



## jtaureli (Sep 12, 2011)

The n4 sounds nice but some of us are stick on family plan and with unlimited data. Thought about n4 and tmo but no signal on assume part if the Hawaiian islands.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Some parts of Hawaii has T-mobile, from people I know that lived there (at least if you live on Oahu).


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

You speak like us Hawaii ppl are from some uncivilized third world country or something. Lol
I'm on the big island and almost the whole place has vz lte. I left them about 3 weeks now and am on st att. I have hspa +10 service and it's not so bad. Average about 3mbps down. 
Its all about saving money for me, I cut my monthly over half, $95 to $45. That's huge. 
The thing about an unlocked gsm phone is no contract and you can switch between att and tmo anytime you want. No can do with a vz or sprint phone. 
Sorry to get so way off topic, but a month ago, I had no intention of leaving vz and I loved my gnex. But I did a little research and with the price of the n4, I had to move on.

Sent from my mako (







)


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sold it and got a DNA and love it.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I still absolutely love my G-Nex. I'm tempted by the Note II but probably won't spring on it. Now that I make my own builds I don't know if I could stand owning a non-Nexus device haha.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

thesoldier said:


> You guys all need to get n4's. It's a great upgrade from the gnex. The battery is way better. If you can do without lte, there are some great options with prepaid gsm. You will be free from vz's death grip contract and save a ton of cash.
> The dev scene is almost as good as the gn and getting better. The big hitters are there like aokp, cm, franco.
> The n4 forum is really slow here, we need more people.
> 
> ...


I'd consider it if they made a VZW version,,,


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

davey11 said:


> You guys all need to get n4's. It's a great upgrade from the gnex. The battery is way better. If you can do without lte, there are some great options with prepaid gsm. You will be free from vz's death grip contract and save a ton of cash.
> The dev scene is almost as good as the gn and getting better. The big hitters are there like aokp, cm, franco.
> The n4 forum is really slow here, we need more people.
> 
> ...


Would love to buy one, but it is sold out with no real hope of being available in the next month or two


----------



## gsmitchell (Dec 28, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> If its under warranty you might need to get the phone replaced. I personally could not live with that issue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hi Tiny, thanks for the thought! Yes, if this were something I had gotten from Vz, I would have been back at the store ( and from the other comments it sounds like I would have been back often! ) However, due to the Vz policy change about unlimited data, I decided to buy one used so my contract would not change. Grrr.... Anyway, still looking for a solution so I can keep this phone and cut down on my daily swearing..hahah..


----------



## gsmitchell (Dec 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I think that about sums up my feelings...


OUCH! But I have been about to do that to mine several times now, so I feel for ya! What is/was your replacement phone?


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

Barf said:


> Just curious, what makes your nexus 10 unproductive?


College student with no laptop and I could really use Office and other "real" programs. With a similar price range Windows wins out, but I won't decide until i have the money. Same with the Nexus 4.My family pays for my line on VZW so paying for my own prepaid service is a bit difficult after factoring in tuition payments sucking my money. However i can always skimp out until i get the cash on prepaid. Still weighing it but thats my only issue.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

gsmitchell said:


> OUCH! But I have been about to do that to mine several times now, so I feel for ya! What is/was your replacement phone?


Nothing yet. Either another one or keep this one for development fun and maybe a DNA. The screen on that DNA is so amazing, it might just make up for having Sense







.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Sold my GNex and got a DNA. I like it, not love it. The screen is absolutely beautiful though. I just hope that a bunch of awesome devs can come together and make a working RIL so we can get AOSP. It was done with the Thunderbolt thanks to Slayher and a few others, I just hope it can be done for the DNA aloso


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I absolutely loved my GNex when I picked it up the day after launch. By summer though, the terrible battery life had really started to irk me. I bought a SGS3 off swappa, even though I already knew I wasn't fond of TW and overal build of the device. I ended up selling that and going back to the GNex (strange, I know). I've started carrying an extra battery when I know I'll be away from a charger for awhile, but I'll likely be jumping for an off-contract Note 2 after we get our tax returns. Got home improvements and phone improvements planned!


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> I absolutely loved my GNex when I picked it up the day after launch. By summer though, the terrible battery life had really started to irk me. I bought a SGS3 off swappa, even though I already knew I wasn't fond of TW and overal build of the device. I ended up selling that and going back to the GNex (strange, I know). I've started carrying an extra battery when I know I'll be away from a charger for awhile, but I'll likely be jumping for an off-contract Note 2 after we get our tax returns. Got home improvements and phone improvements planned!


if you don't like the build of the s3 why do you want the note 2 since it's nearly identical?

Also install cm and remove the touchwiz.

I want the s3 or note 2 and will install cm on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zooks64 (Jun 28, 2012)

GqSkrub said:


> Compared with the Incredible I was using a year ago, this phone is perfect. It does everything I need it to do. The only gripe I have is battery life. Am I desperate to change phones? No. Would I swap this for a GS3? Yes.


This is me, exactly.

I did root and ROM my phone recently and that has been great. MMuzzy made an awesome nearly stock ROM. I highly recommend it.

I'm really going to try to keep this phone for another year.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asphaltsally (Dec 10, 2011)

Still love my GNex. Was with Verizon and quit them to go to T-Mobile for $30/mo. Had to then buy a GSM phone. Tried to get a N4 but they ran out and I couldn't wait any longer. So I got a new GSM GNex and love it even more than the Verizon one because the battery life is great! T-Mobile 4G is plenty fast and cheap cheap cheap. Even with the cost of the new phone and the early termination fee I'm saving money in the long run. Still drooling over the N4 tho.


----------



## silverblade (Jun 13, 2012)

Shiftyshadee said:


> Because 4G is a fad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I disagree. Now manufacturers waving 4G around like its the best thing ever to have happened is ridiculous. Anyway, I have awfully slow internet at my house. I am lucky to get ~150 KB/s until I get fiber optics out. I do have an excellent 4G signal from my Nexus. I use 4G for just about anything and everything until my data plan is almost gone. That is my biggest complaint, 2 GB cap and a 20 Mb/s speed doesn't mix well. So saying 4G is a fad is kind of harsh but it is overly advertised.

Now back to the main post!

My Nexus is absolutely great! I went through a stage about wanting the iPhone 5 when it first came out but paying $600+ to do and early upgrade just wasn't worth it. My phone does absolutely great with everything I use it for and the community behind it (you guys) is just awesome. Android is starting to get on the right track!


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, battery life leaves a bit to be desired. But are you all opposed to plugging in and charging the phone midday? I never understood the "my battery life sucks" comments and threads. I'm never more than a short walk to my nearest charger - be it wall or car charger. So unless you're stuck working out in a field miles from electricity for 8-10 hours a day, why not just plug in the phone when the battery is getting low?


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

Rodeojones said:


> Yes, battery life leaves a bit to be desired. But are you all opposed to plugging in and charging the phone midday? I never understood the "my battery life sucks" comments and threads. I'm never more than a short walk to my nearest charger - be it wall or car charger. So unless you're stuck working out in a field miles from electricity for 8-10 hours a day, why not just plug in the phone when the battery is getting low?


I personally dont really enjoy plugging in my phone that much, especially when I'm using it. I always pick it up hot.
I much prefer having multiple batteries (oem extendeds). I can get a full day of work use (light-ish) on one battery or maybe one and half batteries for a day at home or school. that's with a slow external charger.

its also worth noting that I am super bleeding excited about Ubuntu für le gnex

Sent from my Etch A Sketch


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Das der or die is German.
Für die GNEX
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

Got mine last March, and I'm still loving it. Battery life is of course to be desired, but I'll take that with this unlocked phone. I'd bought the Hyperion extended battery and it was great for a while, but it started getting to the point of holding less charge than my 2100mah battery so I just switched back and I'm LOVING having a thin phone again haha. Even with all the development that's gone on with this phone, I've been a happy camper and rarely switch roms anymore. Overall, I'd buy this phone again while I'm still on verizon over an S3, but as soon as my contract is done I'm hopping over the the N4 train with $30/mo plan, can't beat that for me. And my city has hspa+ so I'll be set if I need it.

Also, I can't wait to try out the Ubuntu OS, not that android is boring me or anything, but it's pretty freakin sweet to have the option!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

vladimirhtg said:


> its also worth noting that I am super bleeding excited about Ubuntu für le gnex


On that last point we are 100% in agreement.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> Yes, battery life leaves a bit to be desired. But are you all opposed to plugging in and charging the phone midday? I never understood the "my battery life sucks" comments and threads. I'm never more than a short walk to my nearest charger - be it wall or car charger. So unless you're stuck working out in a field miles from electricity for 8-10 hours a day, why not just plug in the phone when the battery is getting low?


 because being limited to a 3-4 foot radius for 1-2 hours in the middle of the day is not convenient

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not really having that much trouble with battery...I mean it isn't great, but I can just plug it in when I am in my truck or around the house, its really not that bad


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I can get through a whole day on a single charge (extended battery, CM 10.1) but I'm always connected to WiFi. Take the WiFi away and I'll get about half a day's worth out of it.


----------



## NegativeOne13 (Dec 27, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> Yes, battery life leaves a bit to be desired. But are you all opposed to plugging in and charging the phone midday? I never understood the "my battery life sucks" comments and threads. I'm never more than a short walk to my nearest charger - be it wall or car charger. So unless you're stuck working out in a field miles from electricity for 8-10 hours a day, why not just plug in the phone when the battery is getting low?


I am machinist, and I am actively moving all day. I do not want to leave my phone sitting out plugged it just in case coolant gets blown onto it. I also use a Seidio Active case so switching batteries would be a huge PITA. And on top of that with the horrible radio in the GNex... I work inside a huge metal building. Not pointing right at you, but I believe I have a valid argument in the "crappy battery" dispute.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Battery battery battery!!!!! Save your time time power off the phone ant talk to people....just saying!....lol


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

NegativeOne13 said:


> I am machinist, and I am actively moving all day. I do not want to leave my phone sitting out plugged it just in case coolant gets blown onto it. I also use a Seidio Active case so switching batteries would be a huge PITA. And on top of that with the horrible radio in the GNex... I work inside a huge metal building. Not pointing right at you, but I believe I have a valid argument in the "crappy battery" dispute.


Point taken. To each his own I guess.


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

I got an iPad for Xmas and have really come to like the simplicity of the os and the fact that its just so smooth out of the box. I think my next phone will be a. iPhone because I mostly use my phone for pictures/ Facebook and forums...

I am actively searching for an Att iPhone 4s to toss on straight talk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> I got an iPad for Xmas and have really come to like the simplicity of the os and the fact that its just so smooth out of the box. I think my next phone will be a. iPhone because I mostly use my phone for pictures/ Facebook and forums...
> 
> I am actively searching for an Att iPhone 4s to toss on straight talk.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Booooo! Lame! Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> I got an iPad for Xmas and have really come to like the simplicity of the os and the fact that its just so smooth out of the box. I think my next phone will be a. iPhone because I mostly use my phone for pictures/ Facebook and forums...
> 
> I am actively searching for an Att iPhone 4s to toss on straight talk.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The question was about gnexus.....the question for you are why are you still here???


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Love my nexus, super fast, signal is as good on this phone as anyone else's. Battery is decent imo but could be better. No problem keeping this for another year.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave_k (Dec 12, 2011)

Well I've had the gs3 since launch, a few days ago I traded my wife for her gnex....it's just the better phone for my needs as cm10, aokp and all the other aosp based roms are always buggy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, I have come back to the Nexus. Had the DNA, liked it, but it was an impulse buy and I needed money for other things. So I sold it for $675 and bought a mint GNex off ebay for $200 with an otterbox case. I miss the beautiful screen that it had, and the speed, but I'm still very happy with the GNex, and the money I got lol.


----------



## jonstrong (Mar 26, 2012)

Still loving mine. It is pristine, like new, and the development support is excellent and keeps it feeling new. I've got Nexus Evolution installed and it still feels like a class leading device. Love it!

beamed from my Nexus 10, far, far away...


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm over this phone to be honest. Not because I dislike it but because the lure of flashing new ROMs has gotten old. I get poor battery life with this phone and ever since I've updated to 4.2.1 I have been getting lots of sporadic freezes and FCs.

I think I've come to a point where I don't really care if I'm on AOSP or something with a 3rd party UI. Or maybe... I'm just hard to be pleased and have to have new hardware more often than my wallet allows.

1st world problems.


----------



## dave_k (Dec 12, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> I'm over this phone to be honest. Not because I dislike it but because the lure of flashing new ROMs has gotten old. I get poor battery life with this phone and ever since I've updated to 4.2.1 I have been getting lots of sporadic freezes and FCs.
> 
> I think I've come to a point where I don't really care if I'm on AOSP or something with a 3rd party UI. Or maybe... I'm just hard to be pleased and have to have new hardware more often than my wallet allows.
> 
> 1st world problems.


Software can be better than hardware.

My gnex is smoother, than my gs3 on any rom.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Might be envious of hardware right now, but it could swing back the other way in a year or so from now. Grass is always greener and whatnot.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> I'm over this phone to be honest. Not because I dislike it but because the lure of flashing new ROMs has gotten old. I get poor battery life with this phone and ever since I've updated to 4.2.1 I have been getting lots of sporadic freezes and FCs.
> 
> I think I've come to a point where I don't really care if I'm on AOSP or something with a 3rd party UI. Or maybe... I'm just hard to be pleased and have to have new hardware more often than my wallet allows.
> 
> 1st world problems.


Yeah I liked the GNex for a long time then it just started to annoy me with it's poor battery life. I dealt with it for so long due to flashing working AOSP obviously and I am well over that now. I've been on euroskank CM 10.1 for a bit now and I'm staying on it till Feb. when I can finally move on for good from the GNex. I'm considering smashing it once I replace it but then I lose money from a possible sale lol.


----------



## Zeroplex (May 7, 2012)

Kinda... Meh.

I get 7 hours of total battery life now, with 30 minutes screen on. And those 30 minutes are texting and reading forums on Tapatalk. No background apps, pure AOSP. Camera is utter crap and the speaker is poor as well. Screen has terrible burn in.

I can't wait for the GSIV, or something just as good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yea poor battery life is starting bug me I've had to charge my phone twice today cause it got down to 15%. Texting a lot and social media . I guess it can be me but I dunno

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ill never sell trade this phone etc... This is easily the best device I've ever owned.. It will remain in my collection forever.. That being said.. I may pick up a device of contract if i get a nice income tax refund although i am not liking the trend of giant hand held devices.. 5 inches is where i have to draw the line... I'm not trying to be talking on what would appear to be a cordless home phone... Bottom line still love the nexus.. Yes the battery is horrendous but i keep spares handy!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I was extremely hesitant to sell my Nex. I bad that and a brand new S3 in each pocket for a week. Ultimately, I settled on the S3 due to the battery and screen. I shipped up my flawless Nex (with a million cases/accessories) and shipped it off to a lucky Swappa buyer.

The next day I was incredibly sad. I told my then girlfriend that I made a dumb decision -- that I missed my Nex. That night the bootloader got cracked by Outler. Lol. Let's just say I cried tears of joy and have been a happy camper since. I flipped a shitty on the interstate (Iowa ditches ftw) and went immediately home to unlock it.

I don't even think about my Nex anymore...

Ok, I lied -- that's how I found this thread 

Tl;Dr - I sold my Nex for an S3 and I'm very happy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

Do S3 converts from Gnex run AOSP roms? Can you compare with experience on Gnex in terms of fluidity and most importantly camera/picture quality? I know the physical camera is better than the shitty Gnex camera, but how much better is it when running AOSP camera software?

thanks for the help!


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

philsfan said:


> Do S3 converts from Gnex run AOSP roms? Can you compare with experience on Gnex in terms of fluidity and most importantly camera/picture quality? I know the physical camera is better than the shitty Gnex camera, but how much better is it when running AOSP camera software?
> 
> thanks for the help!


I got rid of TW, and installed an AOSP ROM within minutes of activating my S3. Couldn't be happier. The performance is noticeably better on the S3 over the Nexus. Plus, my battery lasts all day.


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I got rid of TW, and installed an AOSP ROM within minutes of activating my S3. Couldn't be happier. The performance is noticeably better on the S3 over the Nexus. Plus, my battery lasts all day.


Thanks for the response. I'm picking up an S3 on Thursday and just wanted to make sure I'm making the right move.

How about the radios? Main reason I'm getting tired of my GNex. I've heard conflicting reviews of the S3 radios.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I got rid of TW, and installed an AOSP ROM within minutes of activating my S3. Couldn't be happier. The performance is noticeably better on the S3 over the Nexus. Plus, my battery lasts all day.


I'm trying to make it to the GS4 as even though the S3 is definitely better I'm still not sure how much better as I've read about people switching away from the S3 as they weren't happy with it over their Gnex.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> I'm trying to make it to the GS4 as even though the S3 is definitely better I'm still not sure how much better as I've read about people switching away from the S3 as they weren't happy with it over their Gnex.


This. Honestly I'll probably wait and grab the first device on the market with the new Qualcomm 800 series chip in it, the Nexus and I can get along perfectly fine until then.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> I'm trying to make it to the GS4 as even though the S3 is definitely better I'm still not sure how much better as I've read about people switching away from the S3 as they weren't happy with it over their Gnex.


i totally feel you tiny. I don't NEED a new phone. I've really enjoyed my GNex. But the radios do piss me off. And I was just looking around on craigslist and found an S3 for $250 so I said hey what the hell. I think I'll still be able to sell in for the same price when the S4 comes out anyway.

the new Qualcomm chips....lord have mercy. can't wait.


----------



## Jono901 (Jul 9, 2011)

Picked up the razr maxx hd today. Battery life has always been an issue with my nexus. Space in my pockets is limited but I did consider buying an external battery charger. I'll likely never find such an active dev community again but my nexus got to the point where I didn't use it as a smart phone because I couldn't risk it dying. Hopefully I won't be too far on updates.

I'll bid this group farewell. Had some good times with this phone.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

dave_k said:


> Software can be better than hardware.
> 
> My gnex is smoother, than my gs3 on any rom.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


While I can somewhat agree with that, the BIGGEST issue with the GNex is battery life which is hardware related. So IMO your point is moot.

In regards to the smoothness both phones are smooth. Under normal uses I see no difference between the Nexus and the S3, unless, my Nexus is running the newest 4.2.1 at which point I get minor freezes that aren't THAT serious. But comparing the two boils down to one thing again, battery life. You can argue that whatever ROM/ kernal you are using gets you 24hr w/ 4hr screen on but the majority of people never see it. (probably because the majority of people actually USE their phones)


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

dave_k said:


> Software can be better than hardware.
> 
> My gnex is smoother, than my gs3 on any rom.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Near impossible to believe. I have the Nexus and my gf has the GS3, both with the newest AOKP, her phone is 10x faster than mine. The Nexus is fine for a couple days after flashing, but then it just bogs down and gets slow.

Opening gmail on the Nexus takes at least 2-3 seconds, trying to bring up the keyboard to text, another couple seconds. The GS3 does these things in an instant.

Not to mention the hardware in the GS3 is much better than the Nexus.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I have noted that lag as well on my Galaxy Nexus. I've not been able to find the source of said lag either.

The hardware may be getting long in the tooth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I've had mine for a little over a year, which for me is something. I think if you're on Verizon it was the best phone you could buy until about November or so when the S3 and rzr HD phones started releasing, and still it's a contender when I tell people what phone to get. Stock android with minor tweaks to me has always been preference over all the sense ui crap or moto blur. In terms of build quality, I've dropped mine in water twice, on asphalt countless times, and no telling what else and the only things that don't work are my volume up button and the charging port (both from being submerged as i work on pools during the summer for extra cash). The charging port problem was fixed easily by a battery dock and i have to say i wont have another phone without interchangeable batteries and a battery docking station again. Anyone having battery troubles go buy one and always keep one battery charging, its like you have infinite battery power, especially if you get the car charger too and have a vehicle that keeps the cigarette lighter powered even if the vehicle is powered off (most trucks are like this but I'm lucky enough to own a 1982 restored Jeep scrambler, Google it and you'll want one). Those of you that are saying 4g is a fad obviously don't live in areas that don't have WiFi everywhere as 3G most definitely is not sufficient for decent quality YouTube or high quality MP3s streaming through Spotify. Anyway, after a year+ I'm definitely looking into a new phone but the only one that has caught my eye on Verizon is the note 2 and even it I'm turned off by because it doesn't have stock android (and i absolutely love 4.2's new features).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry for double post but I forgot to mention, anyone suffering from lag I'd say just do a factory reset and update to whatever the newest version of the ROM you're on is out there. I tend to get some lag after a few months on a ROM and I'm not sure if it's from apps filling up the cache or what but a data reset and update seems to work 100% of the time for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

No serious complains for me, gets better with each ROM update. Signal is strong and consistent. Battery life is fine with my 3800mah battery (5 hours screen on time for my use most often), screen gets compliments from every person that uses the device. My only issue with the device is that it gets a bit warm. Have a day 1 launch model phone. Galaxy S4 or Nexus 5 might be able to pull me away if they are on Verizon.


----------



## ars0n (Jan 25, 2012)

Phone is awesome still. Will be upgrading to s3 nexus4 (LTE) or whatever is the new flagship phone for google/verizon....


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I see they are using the galaxy nexus to test Ubuntu phone... Sticking with this phone until it's last breath of development which is looking pretty secure still.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

http://m.tomshardware.com/news/Ubuntu-Galaxy-Nexus-Samsung-Android,20305.html


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> http://m.tomshardware.com/news/Ubuntu-Galaxy-Nexus-Samsung-Android,20305.html


Ick they misspelled kernel. Ubuntu looks like the most exciting thing for this phone since android 4.1.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I won't be switching for several reasons but exciting to see development in any capacity. I always welcome choices. Everyone knows it's spelled colonel...lol


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

My micro usb port crapped out on me last night. I have a refurb on the way! I cant upgrade till june. Soooo i get to see the next launch of the next couple, see how they are and continue on. My wife just went to an i phone 5....she may force me to get one as well so we dont have as many chargers around....:-/


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

Love my GNEX, wouldn't trade it for any phone out now on VZW. Unlimited data and great signal keeps me with VZW. Sucks you can't upgrade without losing Unlimited...greedy bastards


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

RageXicity said:


> Love my GNEX, wouldn't trade it for any phone out now on VZW. Unlimited data and great signal keeps me with VZW. Sucks you can't upgrade without losing Unlimited...greedy bastards


Yep. By the time I my update rolls around they probably will have kicked all unlimited to the curb anyway. Think I'll probably try straight talk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

RageXicity said:


> Love my GNEX, wouldn't trade it for any phone out now on VZW. Unlimited data and great signal keeps me with VZW. Sucks you can't upgrade without losing Unlimited...greedy bastards


Just as an f.y.i. all carriers in the U.S. are greedy bastards. They are in it for the money like any other business.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Just as an f.y.i. all carriers in the U.S. are greedy bastards. They are in it for the money like any other business.










businesses that are only in it for the money you say? Next you'll tell me that businesses operate in an amoral gray area as far as ethics that may or may not coincide with the best interests of their users


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> businesses that are only in it for the money you say? Next you'll tell me that businesses operate in an amoral gray area as far as ethics that may or may not coincide with the best interests of their users


I know it's crazy talk?!?!!


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Ya know, after jelly bean roms hit I tried them for a little while and went back to ics BC there weren't any customization options at the time. I've had my gnex since release day, and in all honesty I was starting to get a little jealous when phones like the note 2 came out. I told myself I'd never get that feeling with my nexus, and even tho the honey moon period lasted forever, little by little I was growing distant with my device and before long I realized I hadn't flashed a rom in months.

When the n7's came out was probably when I stopped flashing entirely on my gnex. I found a stable rom for my tablet and was so caught up in just using the thing that I didn't really have a need to flash. It helped whet my appetite for a new phone, but eventually I started wanting something new again.

Well, I decided to go to jelly bean after the roms had been worked on for a while, and man, lemme tell ya-- it was the itch I was needing to scratch. Sure, its not gonna last me another year, but I have an upgrade in April and I think I definitely will be able to hang in there between my phone and my tablet and not jump on the first thing I have a chance to buy. I'm really excited to see which phone will land first with that new exynos 5 octacore a15 chip, hopefully it goes to Verizon (which even if it does I'm sure itll be smothered in touchwiz with a locked bootloader). But with all the wicked chips coming out, and the fact that we spent last year learning how important it is for chipsets to work with lte, I know ill find a phone i can't turn down this year, and with a little bit of flashing I'm sure my nexus will get me there. But with a cracked screen, I'm just hoping an insurance claim doesn't turn into me getting another one with the radio problems.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

check out seeder thread on xda. The seeder app: meh.... but the entropy generator is just that little extra butter i wanted.







you can find it toward the end of that thread on xda or included in the pimp my rom apk in the market.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

kochoid said:


> check out seeder thread on xda. The seeder app: meh.... but the entropy generator is just that little extra butter i wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Placebo.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38089-any-plans-for-devs-to-work-this-into-their-roms/#entry1073245


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> Placebo.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38089-any-plans-for-devs-to-work-this-into-their-roms/#entry1073245


as expected, yarly.....


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

As soon as my contract is up on Verizon, I'm going to AT&T and getting a Galaxy S III (or Galaxy S IV if it's out). I'm sick of Verizon's piss poor coverage in my area.

Oh sure, I'd like to get a Nexus 4 but I've *completely* given up *any* kind of hope *whatsoever* of *ever* getting my hands on one. I have a better chance of being struck by lightning twice in the same spot, on the same day, in the same storm than I do of getting a Nexus 4. In fact, I think that Google should take the device off of the Play Store because having it there gives people some hope of getting one. Fat chance, I say.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I just picked up a Note 2, for my wife, although I'm probably going to sell it due to needing the money.







The phone is sweeeeeeeeeet. She's not happy with me, but gotta do, what we gotta do. I will definitely get her another one, some point down the line.


----------

